# Anubias propagation by seed??



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Has anyone here had any luck getting an Anubias flower to go to seed? I have not been able to find anything online about this, but maybe someone has found a hidden resource? 

I ask because I have a total of 6 flowers from 3 plants, interestingly they all have 2 flowers yet one isn't exclusively male and the other female so I am not sure the reasoning for that. Either way I will try and 'polinate' the ones that are the same species and hopefully something will happen. 

Any tips or suggestions are all welcome.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've often wondered his myself, as most plants are capable of sexual reproduction as well as other methods of propagation, so it must be possible.

Let us know how the pollination goes.


----------

